# Jim Nantz - ace commentator



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Glued to the tv the last couple of days watching the Open. I've always enjoyed the BBC's coverage, and especially Peter Allis' and Ken Brown's commentry. Jim Nantz has had several slots, most recently being this morning. His depth of knowledge on the players, the course and the history is just outstanding. But then he launched into comparisons with players from other sports, including British soccer players and the clubs they'd played for - WOW! This guy not only does his homework but he's stunningly articulate too.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I can't say that I'm much of a fan of Nance. Just never cared for his style. I do like Peter Allis though. I love his dry wit. I used to like Ben Wright too, until a couple of his more candid comments got him in hot water with the politically correct left here in the states. With them, it's one strike an you're out - no second chances.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I like Jim Nantz, but Peter Allis is my all time favorite when it come to announcing golf. He can announce a golf match with out the camera being on him all the time. He announces while letting the viewer watch the play. American golf announcers can't, or won't announce from behind the camera. I'd like to see Allis, and Miller team up sometime. :thumbsup:


----------



## chaboy (Jul 21, 2011)

*jim nantz*

the guy was a fresh of breath air with his update views of the game time bbc got rid of that idiot ken brown wat an embarresment he is


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I love Peter Allis and I miss Ben Wright. Nance is OK, but I prefer the humor of Fehrity or Faldo over the superiority of Johnny Miller. Johnny Miller never shuts up and he has caused me many times to switch the channel to something else.

There is something about announcing golf with a British accent that works for me. Maybe it makes me feel like I've been brought back in time, closer to the roots of the game.


----------

